

Automate your application's development environment with Guard - meskyanichi
http://michaelvanrooijen.com/articles/2011/06/19-automate-your-applications-development-environment-with-guard/

======
__rkaup__
I wrote something like this using inotify. I was pretty damn proud to have
made something that only works on Linux :)

------
vlisivka
It looks like reinvention of incron.

